# se sia vs fosse



## hey.1982

Avrei de dubbi sulla seguenta frase:
Tempo fa un amico usava quel numero però non so/non sono sicuro se fosse/sia suo o prestato

grazie mille


----------



## fabinn

"Tempo fa" si riferisce ad un tempo passato, appunto, quindi congiuntivo imperfetto (fosse). Del resto c'è l'imperfetto anche all'indicativo (usava).
Invece "Un mio amico usa quel numero, ma non so se sia suo o prestato" tempo presente


----------



## francisgranada

fabinn said:


> "Tempo fa" si riferisce ad un tempo passato, appunto, quindi congiuntivo imperfetto (fosse). Del resto c'è l'imperfetto anche all'indicativo (usava). ...


 
E se voglio esprimere che "non so se si tratti (in genere) d'un numero suo", non possa andar bene il congiuntivo presente ? Cioè la situazione sarebbe questa: un mio amico ha un numero, lo usava, io non so se sia suo o no. Qualcosa nel senso:

"Un mio amico usava quel numero (e forse lo userà ancora), ma non so se sia suo o prestato"


----------



## fabinn

francisgranada said:


> E se voglio esprimere che "non so se si tratti (in genere) d'un numero suo".....


Certo, il "non so se fosse" implica che adesso quel numero non viene più usato da lui. Se abbiamo il dubbio che possa usarlo ancora oggi, allora va bene usare il presente, qualcuno eventualmente ci correggerà:
"Tempo fa usava quel numero, non so se (a quel tempo) fosse il suo numero, e nemmeno se sia ancora oggi il suo numero, oppure se abbia cambiato"
"Sì, all'epoca quello era il suo numero, ma oggi ne ha uno diverso"


----------



## morella31

se una sera mi trovassi a cena il marito di chiara, ne uscirei convinta che *fosse *(o che* sia?)  *l'erede naturale di leonard cohen. mi dareste una mano, sono confusa..grazie mille


----------



## bearded

Ciao, morella 31, e benvenuta nel nostro forum.
Io direi ''che fosse''. Temo però che altri possano dissentire...

L'argomento è stato discusso già più volte, ad esempio qui:
Raddoppiamento fonosintattico
numeri 125 e 130
e qui:
non mi dispiacerebbe chiedere a X se anche lei, invece di pensare di fare.., avrebbe (invece) .. numeri 6 - 14.

PS. Vorrei invitarti  a curare di più la punteggiatura e le maiuscole


----------



## morella31

bearded said:


> Ciao, morella 31, e benvenuta nel nostro forum.
> Io direi ''che fosse''. Temo però che altri possano dissentire...
> 
> L'argomento è stato discusso già più volte, ad esempio qui:
> Raddoppiamento fonosintattico
> numeri 125 e 130
> e qui:
> non mi dispiacerebbe chiedere a X se anche lei, invece di pensare di fare.., avrebbe (invece) .. numeri 6 - 14.
> 
> PS. Vorrei invitarti  a curare di più la punteggiatura e le maiuscole


Grazie mille per la risposta, e per il consiglio. La frase è stata riportata con la punteggiatura originale. Per le maiuscole, viceversa, devo fare un mea culpa.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Ciao, morella 31, e benvenuta nel nostro forum.
> Io direi ''che fosse''


Questo significa che hai capito la logica di questa frase? Io no.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Questo significa che hai capito la logica di questa frase? Io no.


Strano. Dopo aver visto tante tue risposte nel forum, avrei la convinzione/mi sembrerebbe che tu fossi  di norma in grado di comprendere la maggior parte dei quesiti: non smentirmi! 

( per me ''fossi'' va bene dopo ''avrei la convinzione'', per altri probabilmente andrebbe bene solo dopo ''avrei avuto la convinzione'' mentre qui ci vorrebbe ''sia'' )



> se una sera mi trovassi a cena il marito di chiara, ne uscirei convinta che *fosse *(o che* sia?) *l'erede naturale di leonard cohen.


Che cosa esattamente non è comprensibile per te in questa frase? Forse sarebbe meglio ''a cena _col _marito di Chiara''... e quel 'ne' per me significa ''dalla cena'' ... magari in un ristorante.


----------



## Mary49

Scusate se mi intrometto... Secondo me il congiuntivo "che..." non dipende dal condizionale "uscirei", bensì da "convinta". Io avrei usato "sia". Posso sbagliare.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Che cosa esattamente non è comprensibile per te in questa frase?


Se sa già che "uscirà convinta" di qualcosa evidentemente è già convinta. Che senso ha? Oppure sa che quella persona è in grado di convincerla di qualsiasi cosa?


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Scusate se mi intrometto... Secondo me il congiuntivo "che..." non dipende dal condizionale "uscirei", bensì da "convinta". Io avrei usato "sia". Posso sbagliare.


Oh, a me sembra che ''ne uscirei convinta'' sia una locuzione ''unitaria'', come se fosse ''alla fine sarei persuasa''.
Del resto, il solo vocabolo (aggettivo/participio) ''convinta'' non possiede di suo un tempo verbale al quale riferirsi - se non è ''ne uscirei''.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> evidentemente è già convinta


Non sono certo che sia proprio così. Anzi, direi che sa che in realtà non è l'erede di Cohen (dunque: una convinzione sbagliata. Ipotizzerei una continuazione della frase tipo ''naturalmente non è così''.  Mi pare inoltre che quel ''fosse'' sia appunto adatto ad esprimere questa irrealtà).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Non sono certo che sia proprio così. Anzi, direi che sa che in realtà non è l'erede di Cohen (dunque: una convinzione sbagliata. Ipotizzerei una continuazione della frase tipo ''naturalmente non è così''.  Mi pare inoltre che quel ''fosse'' sia appunto adatto ad esprimere questa irrealtà).


Non so. Ma, visto che chi tace acconsente, ho preferito esprimere i miei dubbi, in attesa di eventuali chiarimenti.


----------



## angeloegabri

Vanno bene sia l'una che l'altra versione.
Quella col congiuntivo passato nel caso che quell’amico non usi più quel numero.
E quella col congiuntivo presente se lo usa ancora.

Solo che, di che numero stiamo parlando?
È un numero di uno spettacolo nel circo?

Un numero di telefono non dovrebbe essere, dato che poi dici "prestato".
Sono curiosissimo 

(O forse si tratta di una cosa supermoderna che io non conosco.)


----------



## Olaszinhok

angeloegabri said:


> Un numero di telefono non dovrebbe essere, dato che poi dici "prestato".
> Sono curiosissimo


La domanda risale al 2011, credo che la tua curiosità non verrà soddisfatta.   Negli ultimi messaggi si rispondeva al quesito #5.


----------



## Kotis

Mi sembra di capire che il senso sia questo: vedendo da vicino o sentendo cantare il marito di Chiara durante una cena, la persona in questione lo crederebbe erede di Cohen. Se è così, direi:
Se una sera mi trovassi a cena il marito di Chiara, ne uscirei convinta che *sia *l'erede naturale di Leonard Cohen (cfr. Mi trovo a cena con X e immagino che sia Y).
Se una sera mi fossi trovata a cena il marito di Chiara, ne sarei uscita convinta che *fosse *l'erede naturale di Leonard Cohen (cfr. Mi trovai/trovavo a cena con X e immaginai che fosse Y).


----------



## ohbice

Anch'io andrei per sia. Alla fine della cena sarei convinta di questa cosa, che sia l'erede eccetera eccetera.
Detto per inciso, anch'io non capisco il senso della frase, oltre a problemi di M/m nel post 5 manca il contesto. Ma non mi sembra rilevante capire.


----------

